# Storing Up For Winter



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 25, 2019)

It was a beautiful day today in Ohio.  So I thought I'd take a cue from the squirrels and store for winter.
	

		
			
		

		
	








These things freeze really well and are just as good reheated in the oven.  I was hoping to make more, but these are all of the jalapeno's I could find.
They are stuffed with hot breakfast sausage mixed with cream cheese, topped with sharp cheddar and a piece of bacon.













Into the MES with apple pellets.  Smoked at 225 deg for 2 1/2 hours.







Money Shot!
I don't think all of these are going to make it into the freezer.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 25, 2019)

Those look great! Ive often thought about freezing some but they never make it to the freezer lol!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 25, 2019)

Those look killer good! I know that a large portion of them wouldnt make it to the freezer if I had them :)


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2019)

That's something I never thought about freezing.  Good idea.  Make a few hundred and some would make tbe freezer.    Lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2019)

Those look dang good! If your freezer doesn't have room I'm sure you could find help to finish them up! I'm a free and equal opportunity taste tester!

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks for the likes pc farmer, jcam222 and shoebe .

I need to make  few more batches.  I would think my Superbowl party would eat at least this much.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2019)

BES, Sorry I'm late to respond. Good looking ABT's, they never make it to the freezer at my house! Enjoy your winter snacks.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 22, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> It was a beautiful day today in Ohio.  So I thought I'd take a cue from the squirrels and store for winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job! I can taste the heat from here.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the likes crazymoon and Hawging it.

The forecast looks pretty good for the next few days.  I think I'll make another batch to freeze for the New Year's bowl games.


----------

